# CNC and 3d printed door Speaker baffle project



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Keep in mind that if you use this forum to advertise and then try to make a profit on a regular basis you will need to become a supporting vendor. I think you could set up a group buy as a one time thing or you could sell a set you decided wasn't what you wanted personally via the classified. 

Other Mods may set me straight though if I have misinformed you.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Just judging interest as currently it's just a personal project. Since I am not currently selling anything, I am not currently a vendor. But I do have a CNC, 3D printers, and design capabilities, so if people want things I might be able help. If I get something made, I may sell it and will follow the appropriate guidelines at that time.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

FWIW, customers who order replacement aftermarket speakers (~6.5”) thru Crutchfield receive free adapter brackets with their purchase.

Also, in my experience, it’s fairly easy to hack the OE speaker and use it as a mount for the new (aftermarket) one.

So there may not be much demand for another source. You may be wasting your engineering effort.

Doug

[Edit]Btw, what is square waving?


.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Well most music is typically some sort of combination of triangle, sinusoidal, and square waves depending... when I say square waving it was sounding like an crappy 80's synthesizer mostly when listening to early morning talk shows... voice coil is rubbing on my speaker. 
I'm not wasting my engineering effort in anyway. I am designing it for myself first. If no one wants one... no skin off my back. A forum is here for to post information,projects, and group problem solving. This currently a personal project that I thought people might be interested in. That's all.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I'll be making lots of parts for this car... as I have with all my vehicles. I have 3d printed gauge pods in my 88 sunbird. Made complete replacement center panel to accommodate 3 more 2" gauges.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

-loki- said:


> I'll be making lots of parts for this car... as I have with all my vehicles. I have 3d printed gauge pods in my 88 sunbird. Made complete replacement center panel to accommodate 3 more 2" gauges.


Well please do not be discouraged by what may seem like negative comments as they are not. I for one have been trying to get a few parts mapped/scanned then printed myself, so far though the pace has been glacial.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

What parts are you talking about? Maybe I can help out. Drawing is the easy part... getting the machines and software to cooperate is another...
Just a little background on myself. I am a journeyman electrician at Dana Light Axle with an AAS in automation. Soon to be finishing my AS in mechanical design.

Update: design phase for both 3d and cnc versions are done.... 

But.... apparently Fusion 360 has some translation issues with Estlecam or vice versa when using GRBL, so it didn't interpolate the cutout for the speaker and instead cut a straight line for the diameter of the cutout. So I have a partially cut one on the cnc... tried a few things, but the line keeps repeating. So will have to probably use a different CAM program to get the g code right.
Also finished the 3d printed version with the lip added is done, I haven't fully dialed in my big 3d printer after it mysteriously shifted all 3 axis and made a gigantic mess of plastic spaghetti, when trying to print a second batch of painters pyramids before thanksgiving. Got it close to leveled again. I will try again maybe tomorrow after work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow, you could almost drop my name in your resume. This is one of the items being worked on. Right after my last comment on progress, this showed up in my email. What size rims are you using? That will dictate my next question.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Currently have stock 16". I will be getting some 17" 2crave mach me5's sometime around may or so... 
I'm guessing that is the front grille? Custom emblems? Your drawing skills are better than mine! Lol.
I plan on making some carbon fiber ignition covers with the bowtie cut out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

-loki- said:


> Currently have stock 16". I will be getting some 17" 2crave mach me5's sometime around may or so...
> I'm guessing that is the front grille? Custom emblems? Your drawing skills are better than mine! Lol.
> I plan on making some carbon fiber ignition covers with the bowtie cut out.


Actually that is a scan of a front cross bar from one of my damaged front fascias (welcome to lowered life). I have an emblem also waiting to be scanned - backside only. The plan is to get a very good template to use to completely block out the bowtie depression and once made it will clip in place and become a platform for a custom emblem. It has been almost three years in the making though. I asked about the rims to see what size center caps you have as I know the 18" and the 16" stock rims are different sizes. I'd like to get some custom ones made. I've spent a few hundred trying to find the right ones and so far have come up busted.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

do you have a file of the faschia? looks like even if you fill in the void to the level of the bumper, there will still be a bowtie there...you have to go with an oval (FORD) in order to maybe cover the bowtie. I'd like to make one out of maybe some carbon fiber.

the center caps would be easy to design... if you had a few measurements...

Thickness of the cap
diameter of cap
Inner diameter of the hole your trying to enter
 depth of flat from the top of the inner diameter of the for the retention fingers to grab
then a design... they would maybe work with some ABS or PTEG material at nearly solid infill or could just make a mould… Cura Slicing software lets you import a model then it will figure out how make a mold.... have ever tried it. BUT.... you could make them out of resin of some sort for a backing and the fingers then epoxy a custom disc to the top... say out of carbon fiber.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Teaser


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

3 hours in


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

4 hrs


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Well... 3d printed version was going great.... then printer jammed after I went to bed... so spent most of this evening cleaning up the after math.
Found an x axis rod loose, y axis belt slipped about 2 teeth on the tension, and the worst nozzle jam I've ever had. So about 2 hours and some new parts/mods later, I have a test print going and it's getting close to calibrated again... might get back to it later this week.


----------

